# Silver concentrate



## uuganbayar (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, friends
I need your help, how can i recover gold from silver concentrate?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2015)

Need a lot more information than that.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 25, 2015)

There has to be gold there first.


----------



## galenrog (Mar 26, 2015)

What do you mean by "silver concentrate", and how do you know there is gold present?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 26, 2015)

uuganbayar said:


> Hello, friends
> I need your help, how can i recover gold from silver concentrate?


 
From like this?


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 26, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> uuganbayar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, friends
> ...


 :shock:  :lol: :roll: :?: Good one Pat!!!!!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 26, 2015)

uuganbayar said:


> Hello, friends
> I need your help, how can i recover gold from silver concentrate?


I think we have made out point now, somehow I suspect that uuganbayar doesn't have English as first language.

uuganbayar, where are you from and can you formulate the question in another way? As it now stands it doesn't make sense.

Welcome to the forum. I recommend you read http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21374 to learn the rules of the forum and tips on where you find and how to search for information.

Göran

Edit : corrected the link


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 26, 2015)

uuganbayar said:
 

> Hello, friends
> I need your help, how can i recover gold from silver concentrate?



Hello,

Welcome to the forum! To help you understand the culture here, please read this:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21412


----------

